# Zamalek today



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Morning all! I am going into zamalek today to have a mooch round the shops, some coffee and food later on. Thinking of popping down Around 4. I had a look on Twitter, Facebook and the news, and other than a few random sporadic clashes scattered around The city and country yesterday, I can see no reason to not go. Anyone heard otherwise?
Have a good wide break those of you who get one!


----------

